# Cell Phone Preparation



## rmac81 (May 2, 2007)

I own a Q7 4.2 Premium with Cell Phone Preparation, attracted to the idea of hands free driving, only to find out that newest cellphones don't fit Audi cradles. Options seem to be to 1) buy old phone from eBay and hope that cellular company will activate it; 2) use phone without cradle; or 3) hope that updated cradles will be forthcoming from Audi. I have seen the pdf file put our by Audi regarding compatible cradle/cellphone combinations and struck out. Any guidance would be appreciated. Love the car, overall.


----------



## TRegKnowItAll (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Cell Phone Preparation (rmac81)*

You have Bluetooth phone prep. Why would you want to use the cradle? Get a Bluetooth phone, Motorola is usually a safe bet for phonebook sync and forget the silly cradle.
PM me if you have specific questions.


----------



## rmac81 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Cell Phone Preparation (rmac81)*

Thanks for the tip: you are absolutely right. I bought Motorola RZR cellphone, which worked perfectly. Yes, knowing what I know now, the cradle seems silly, about the only thing it would offer is charging capability. It's actually nice not to have to plug in phone into something when getting in car, however. Thanks again.


----------

